# Halloween



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Ahh! The lovely 'Halloween Theme' for TiVoweb has come around again. I wonder how many people it will catch out this year?

Martin


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

jut logged on to TiVoWeb from work and it's all orange and black. Where's my LovelyBlue2?


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Managed to miss it every other year - I like it!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ahh yes. I wondered if anyone might post about this  Would be nice if they could make the TCF match it for the day


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Latest version of TiVoWebPlus doesn't do this. Ho Hum.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Of course you need to have Halloween.css on your Tivo for this to work. I deleted it off mine a while back in a tidying session, so today I just have basic black text on a white background!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No. This one was built into the thing rather than an external CSS. I certainly can't find a 'halloween.css' anywhere  It's also random. It doesn't appear _every_ time.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm not at home, so can't ftp into Tivo to see what I have (or check in an old backup). I know the code to switch themes on Oct 31 is embedded in Tivoweb, and something rings a bell about the stylesheet being part of the code as well.

Isn't the switch something to do with the timing of the daily call, so if you miss Oct 31 it won't do anything?

Edit: I've looked under themes, and Halloween is there and will load! 

(I think I'll stop now before the hole I'm digging for myself gets any deeper)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Trinitron said:


> Edit: I've looked under themes, and Halloween is there and will load!


Well it's not on mine  I guess someone must have extracted it and posted it and that's what you have because, as far as I know, what both you and I posted is correct. ie this....


Trinitron said:


> I know the code to switch themes on Oct 31 is embedded in Tivoweb, and something rings a bell about the stylesheet being part of the code as well.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Can't believe I just trawled though the code looking ...but in 1.9.4:

It checks to see it the date is 31/10 _on a reload_ in the main server (httpd-tt.tcl) 
The actual css is base64 encoded (hidden) in another file:

html.itcl:
set altcss [base64dec "I3RoZW1lOmFmdGVyIHsKIC ...

There are "cleaned" versions of tivoweb floating around with anti-hacking checks removed, and the base64 all extracted - that's the version tivowebplus grew out of IIRC

..and yes, it did catch me out this year


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

if anyone really wants the halloween theme here it is


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone else completely forgotten what day it was and so got the shock of their life on loading Tivoweb for the first time today?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Trinitron said:


> Isn't the switch something to do with the timing of the daily call, so if you miss Oct 31 it won't do anything?





mikerr said:


> It checks to see it the date is 31/10 _on a reload_ in the main server (httpd-tt.tcl)


Thanks for that! :up:

I was a bit worried when I couldn't set my theme back to my chosen one.


----------

